# Fuji Torzite, Lamiglas 2oz attempt



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Cut to 6'6" Lamiglas XMG Lp842 blank, 10 Fuji Torzite guides down to 4.0mm, 4.0mm Torzite tip. Simple build to keep weight down, I did not hit my goal of under 2oz but came close, since I did not make weight I trimmed it out, added more ramp on the "no" winding checks and added a SS hook keeper I had, instead of waiting on a Ti. It now weighs 2.2oz! It cast like a dream and is super sensitive... I really like the small rear grip, it has a good grip when casting. Very happy with the build over all.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

You've got it going right there. Those Lami's are nice blanks.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh that's nice!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice job! Not say'n you could have got below 2oz, but a spiral wrap would have been less guides on a 6'6". Have fun with it!


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

That's an awesome build.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

CJ Land said:


> That's an awesome build.


Thanks everyone! and honored for that to be your first post CJ!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Goags said:


> Nice job! Not say'n you could have got below 2oz, but a spiral wrap would have been less guides on a 6'6". Have fun with it!


It would have keep it off the blank for sure. Lots of flex to this rod. These torzite guides are so light I could have put 30 of them on there and not even noticed. They are sweet!

The extra weight came from:
1. Butt cap
2. Used the wrong flexcoat arbor didnt know about the 16a used with the sk2, so extra glue.
3. Blank was on the heavy end of the avg. After cut it was still over 1.05oz.


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuji has a new "RV" K-series stripper, size 6. It's a reverse configuration. Should save some weight.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Nice work! That's one of my favorite blanks


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice and clean build. But I got to point out the elephant in the room, how many blanks have you came across under 1.05 @ 6.5'? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Bubba_Bruiser said:


> Nice and clean build. But I got to point out the elephant in the room, how many blanks have you came across under 1.05 @ 6.5'?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Not many, if any others...for this power.(this is a great blank!) 
I know it seems like im splitting hairs here, but to get below 2oz you have to.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

It threw me off when you said the blank was on the heavy end of average. Like there is a surplus of -1oz blanks out there. I was looking for the check book. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

That blank is advertised at 1.1oz, I just looked back on Jays build and he had the same problem as I did. Actual weight was 1.20ish

In the end it is just a number, no one notices .1(unless at the tip) its a great blank, and fishes even better.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Payoff weekend! Got on my early summer pattern of flounder and redfish crashing the banks after small shad and shrimp. Had a great time testing the new rod out and a couple of new baits. Nortons new jig head with a CB golden clucker is a spoon on roids. 
This rod had enough backbone to stick the flounders, and was super sensitive!


----------

